# Telomax: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen



## sascha (10 Dezember 2010)

Telomax: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen

Ärger um windienst.net, win-finder.com und telomax: Wer derzeit Anrufe wegen eines Kosmetik-Gutscheins erhält, sollte ganz genau seine Telefonrechnung im Auge behalten. Viele Telekom- und Vodafone-Kunden werden über eine recht neue Masche abgezockt.

Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Dass hinter dieser Masche bekannte Namen stehen, macht einen wütend. Frau Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger tönte im Sommer, man werde Telefonbetrüger endlich stärker unter strafrechtlichen Druck setzen. Wo ist sie denn jetzt, die Frau Ministerin?


----------



## Wattestäbchen (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Guten Morgen,

der Bundesnetzagentur liegen tatsächlich Beschwerden vor, diese werden derzeit geprüft. 
Laut "Flurfunk" soll auch die Frau Ministerin bereits um Stellungnahme gebeten worden sein.

Entsprechend der bisherigen Erfahrungen ist also in erwartbarer Zeit mit einer Reaktion auf der ein oder anderen Ebene zu rechnen. Mehr als die Bitte um Geduld kann ich derzeit dazu aber auch nicht anbieten.


Ich möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit einmal mehr auf die Beschwerdemöglichkeiten unserer Regulierungsbehörde hinweisen. Angemessene Nutzung ist ausdrücklich erwünscht, damit die Bundesnetzagentur handeln kann.

Ich stelle fest, dass die Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur in diesem Forum nicht immer wahrgenommen werden. Es tut sich schon etwas, so ist es nicht.

Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
Ihr Wattestäbchen


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*



Wattestäbchen schrieb:


> Ich möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit einmal mehr auf die *Beschwerdemöglichkeiten unserer Regulierungsbehörde* hinweisen. Angemessene Nutzung ist ausdrücklich erwünscht, damit die Bundesnetzagentur handeln kann.


Ich jedenfalls habe meinen Beitrag dazu geleistet, und manch andere meiner Bekannten, die dieser Masche zum Opfer fielen, ebenso.

Ich empfehle jedem, es mir gleichzutun und sich massiv bei der BNetzA über diese neue Masche eines seit nunmehr acht Jahren am Abzockmarkt tätigen Obergauners zu beschweren. Leider weigert sich die Telekom bislang, auf die Fakturierung dieser Beträge, die über die Telomax Frankfurt abgewickelt werden, zu verzichten.

Mühsam muss man Monat für Monat die Telefonrechnungen der Telekom (jetzt auch die von Vodafone/Arcor) durchforsten und umgehend die Belastung der in Rechnung gestellten Telomax-Positionen (zuzüglich 19 % MWSteuer) untersagen.

Bis hier eine Klärung herbeigeführt ist, wäre es wirklich ratsam, bestehende Einzugsermächtigungen zu widerrufen und seine Telefonrechnung unter Abzug der Telomax-Positionen selbst zu überweisen.

Es ist wirklich ein Skandal, dass derartige Abzocken in Deutschland möglich sind. Und wenn nichts dagegen getan wird, ersetzt die Nutzlosbranche in nächster Zeit das Abofallen-Inkasso durch die bequeme Art, über die Telefonrechnungen ihre Beute einzusammeln. 

Ein Anbieter (w*w.quizdienst.com) mit Briefkasten auf den Bahamas steht bereits in den Startlöchern:


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Der Teilnehmer ist mit Abschluss des Vertrages verpflichtet den Abonnementbeitrag von 9,99 EUR inkl. MwSt. zu zahlen. Der wöchentliche Abonnementbeitrag wird wochenweise der Telefonrechnung des Teilnehmers belastet. Der Teilnehmer stimmt dieser Belastung zu.



Ein weiterer Anbieter (w*w.nachbii.com = Nachbarschaftsabzocke) mit ähnlichen AGB und desselben Betreiberbriefkastens auf den Bahamas ging kürzlich aus dem Markt, um wohl demnächst mit einer ähnlich klingenden Seite wieder aufzutauchen! :unzufrieden:

Über WHOIS Lookup at DomainTools.com - Domain Availability and Registration Search sind beide Seiten und deren Verantwortliche noch abrufbar! Und das sind keine bahamesischen Staatsbürger...


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/usingen/9710134_1.htm


> Von Telomax mit Sitz in Frankfurt gab es auf eine Anfrage der UA-Redaktion am Montag zum Kransberger Fall über das Kontaktformular im Internetauftritt bis Redaktionsschluss keine Antwort.


Die dürfen sich wieder jahrelang von dubiosen Briefkastenanschriften aus aller Welt für den Griff in die Taschen der Telefonkunden "beauftragen" lassen.

Unsere Behörden werden nichts begreifen. Wie kann man auch wissen, wer dahinter steckt?

Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 1)


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ129256029420683/link821081A


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen
> 
> Perfider werdende Abzocke endlich eindämmen
> 
> Dreiste Abzocke über illegale Telefonwerbung reißt nicht ab, sondern nimmt immer perfidere Formen an: Firmen, die unerlaubt an der Strippe für die Registrierung bei einem Gewinnspiel-Abo-Dienst werben, entlocken Kunden im Gespräch persönliche Daten und ziehen ihre vermeintlichen Forderungen nicht mehr nur übers Konto, sondern auch per Telefonrechnung ein. Dies ist nur das jüngste Beispiel aus einer Flut von nahezu 80.000 Beschwerden, die die Verbraucherzentralen in den vergangenen neun Monaten bundesweit erfasst haben


----------



## dvill (19 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

https://www.vodafone.de/forum/posts/list/4040.page


> Weil ich aber aber an das Gute glaube, rief ich beim Kundenservice an (wurde auch immer schnell bedient) und schilderte den Vorfall, ....haben wir noch nie gehabt, war eine der Aussagen, kein Problem die Andere!....
> Wir müssen es in der Rechnung aufführen, doch wir belasten es nicht....puh Glück gehabt......Pustekuchen!


----------



## bernhard (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

Betroffenenberichte sowie allgemeine Diskussion abgetrennt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...elomax-bundesnetzagentur-telefonrechnung.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

dieser Beitrag hier gehört aber mit hier rein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/329468-post48.html

übrigens:
*wer ein voicefile des angeblichen Vertragsabschlusses hat, möge sich bitte per PN melden*


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2011)

*AW: Telomax-Abzocke: Auch Kunden von Vodafone betroffen*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/64238-anrufersprueche.html

Hier bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------

